# Sound of Engines.



## TylerD (26/2/15)

It's a guy thing.
The first ones for @baksteen8168 with his rotor.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (26/2/15)




----------



## TylerD (26/2/15)




----------



## Smoke187 (26/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/2/15)

TylerD said:


> It's a guy thing.
> The first ones for @baksteen8168 with his rotor.



Man oh MAN, Chicken meat all over!!! You have got to love the sound of a Quad Rotor going at full tilt!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (26/2/15)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM these cars are hot

all these huge muscle cars running 8secs, have look at what this little 2l motor does

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gman211991 (26/2/15)

KT AE86 drift show:  by far the most orgasmic group A 20V 10000+rpm of heaven driven by the king himself

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (26/2/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (27/2/15)

TylerD said:


>



holy bananas

That is FAST


----------



## TylerD (27/2/15)

Friday sounds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (27/2/15)

Another one @baksteen8168 !
1.3l 88mm turbo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/2/15)

And another Friday clip.


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Another one @baksteen8168 !
> 1.3l 88mm turbo.



Love it


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Friday sounds!



The sound of that Lexus LFA is EPIC!


----------



## Paulie (27/2/15)

Some more Friday vids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Friday sounds!




Amazing @TylerD 
As the cars accelerate, every one of those babes gets big smiles on their faces!


----------



## kdawg (28/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kdawg (28/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kdawg (28/2/15)

Heres more of keiichi tsuchiya

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kdawg (28/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kdawg (28/2/15)

This is the censored version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kdawg (1/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kdawg (1/3/15)

Eargasm skip to 1:20

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (2/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kdawg (2/3/15)

RB25 in this lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kdawg (2/3/15)

Local video, look how scared he gets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (2/3/15)

Ken Block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kdawg (2/3/15)




----------



## kdawg (2/3/15)




----------



## kdawg (2/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SVS1000 (2/3/15)

My dream is to have 20b rotary


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/3/15)

Not really a sound of an engine, but still...



Spins on the SPOT!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (18/3/15)

This should definitely be here:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (18/3/15)

Riaz said:


> This should definitely be here:




that supra at 03:25

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/3/15)

Riaz said:


> that supra at 03:25


Love it!


----------

